# Spur 6/2



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Made the run towards that little finger of blue water, dodged some good storms on the way out which scattered the grass and made trolling a nightmare. Finally around 1030 it started to slick off and the grass was forming lines. We had been seeing tuna busting all morning out away from the weed patches so we dropped the baits back a bit further and had a quick blow up but it missed the hooks. Around 11 it was still cloudy and we got bit on the islander/ballyhoo waaaay back. Fish dumped half + of a 50w and we fought it for 30+minutes. Had to hand the rod off and harness up once we figured out it was a grown one. 
We never found the good mahi but picked away at chicken dolphin for a few minutes and made the run back about 130. The tuna barely fit in the fish bag so we didn’t want to risk spoiling any meat.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Pic


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Weather


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That’s a moose!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a nice yellowfin


----------



## RSD (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful fish


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Very nice some good sushi


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I am so jealous. We went bottom fishing about the same distance south as you guys but probably 40-50 miles west. We were in pea-green, or almost brown water the entire time. I would take a day like that in blue water over any other kind of fishing... Hands down.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

NICE Yellowfin- thanks for the post


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

it was a great surprise, we went hoping to get 1 or 2 dolphin. the poke bowls tonight were better than any grilled mahi! I'm not sure how often i'll push the single engine out that far but we had over a 1/4 tank still on return and it all worked out. I'll be boat shopping soon days like that are what we all live for. praying for the mississippi to slow down and the blue water to move back north.


----------



## dbradley (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice catch!

Looks like we were a day too late. We to the same area today hoping to find that finger of blue water that was showing up yesterday, but it had already been pushed out. Today, the water was bay- brown all the way until probably 8-10 miles NW of the Spur. Where that area of blue water had been was a nasty, dirty green that I couldn’t see into further than about 15-20 feet. We found a scattered weed/scum line that had some life on it. Saw a couple small schools of chicken dolphin that kept on swimming away and had one knock down on probably a dolphin but didn’t get a hook up. 

We did see a swordfish hanging out on the surface between the spur and elbow, but he wasn’t interested in our cigar minnow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah!!! Nice going!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

we went out to the rigs. Hung out around Beer Can and Ram water was dirty, acres of grass no mahi , or YFT some BFT , limited out on snappper and scamp


----------



## FTLA (May 2, 2012)

how many miles out would you say y'all went?


----------



## KnotSure (Jul 8, 2017)

I've only caught a 26 pounder, but man them suckers can rip! 
Sashimi for days!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

FTLA said:


> how many miles out would you say y'all went?


GPS said 72 to the pass when we started our run home. Burned 3/4 a tank, which is a little more than I’d like too for safety reasons.

Let’s all hope the water moves back in and we can go chase them again!


----------



## antricc (Oct 1, 2018)

Debating rigs vs spur. water looks bad still based on satellite. how far down did you jig for the BFT? anything else working at rigs?


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

fishboy said:


> GPS said 72 to the pass when we started our run home. Burned 3/4 a tank, which is a little more than I’d like too for safety reasons.
> 
> Let’s all hope the water moves back in and we can go chase them again!


What kind of boat were y'all on?


----------



## jwmd2010 (Oct 26, 2015)

Are the conditions currently even worth going to the spur or even nipple to attempt trolling?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

antricc said:


> Debating rigs vs spur. water looks bad still based on satellite. how far down did you jig for the BFT? anything else working at rigs?


surface to 200'


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

SouthernAngler said:


> What kind of boat were y'all on?


We were in a 23 seahunt, I hadn’t gone past the elbow before. Definitely won’t be making a habit of the spur trips but I’m going to do an overnight and try for swords when we get some stable weather.


----------

